# consagradas cancionistas



## Yoa

I am doing a translation about south american  cinema and I would like to know if someone can help me with this sentence, specially the word "consagradas".

Ángel Mentasti, fundador de Argentina Sono Film, contrató a tres consagradas cancionistas de tango

Thanks a lot in advance, 

Yoa


----------



## parhuzam

I would say " sanctified/sacred/iconic.." tango singers...

Welcome to the forum... Disfrutalo.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoa

Thanks a lot, I didn't think someone would reply so fast!


----------



## eesegura

Hola,

*Cancionista* can mean either a composer or singer, depending on the context. *Consagradas* in this case most likely means "recognized" - as in well-known, famous: internationally-recognized tango composers/singers.

Hope that helps. 

P.S. I assume you are translating from Spanish to English. Consagrado/a can mean "sanctified/sacred" in English, but usually in a religious context - so those words would sound strange if used to describe tango.


----------



## parhuzam

It is literary license to use such glowing terms in reviews etc.... I have heard them in reference to Ella Fitzgerald, Carlos Gardel , among others. I don't think they are solely for the use of religion.


----------



## romarsan

Coincido con Parhuzam, en España, cuando un artísta ha triunfado se dice que es "un artista consagrado"
Saludos


----------



## eesegura

parhuzam said:


> It is literary license to use such glowing terms in reviews etc.... I have heard them in reference to Ella Fitzgerald, Carlos Gardel , among others. I don't think they are solely for the use of religion.


Yes, I agree it would definitely be literary license...which works in English if phrased correctly. I think it is more common to use such wording in Spanish than in English. The context and the intended audience are two important considerations.


----------



## avizor

cancionista no existe. utiliza cantante, compositor/a, intérprete, músico, autor/a, voz.

consagrado/a sí se usa, se aplica a personas con larga carrera artística


----------



## parhuzam

avizor said:


> cancionista no existe. utiliza cantante, compositor/a, intérprete, músico, autor/a, voz.
> 
> consagrado/a sí se usa, se aplica a personas con larga carrera artística



Hola ... del DRAE

cancionista.
1. com. Persona que compone o canta canciones.

Yo pensaba lo mismo... pero ahí esta en blanco y negro. Pienso que se refiere más a una cantante que escribe sus propias obras. Hay unos compositores que no les sale ni un pio.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoa

I am translating from *S*panish to *E*nglish*;* so I am going to take the suggestion:
recognized tango singers.
Thanks!


----------



## parhuzam

Re:  recognized ....It is too mild to catch the spirit of the original Spanish.

In that case why not use "well known"... we don't use "recognized" when refering to artists.. etc.

Recognized no tiene nada de "estellares/exitosos" que es lo que sugiere en castellano.


----------



## Jeromed

a famous tango singer
a renowned tango singer
a well-established tango singer


----------



## eesegura

parhuzam said:


> Re: recognized ....It is too mild to catch the spirit of the original Spanish.
> 
> In that case why not use "known"... we don't use "recognized" when refering to artists.. etc.
> 
> Recognized no tiene nada de "estellares/exitosos" que es lo que sugiere en castellano.


I agree that unless you pair it with another descriptive word (such as "internationally-recognized" - if this is the case), "recognized" by itself is (or can be) rather mild. Again, it depends on the overall context of your text. And if you use "known", better to put "well-known"...just my opinion, without having read your complete text.
Concuerdo con parhuzam que a menos "recognized" está acompañada por otra palabra descriptiva (por ejemplo, "internationally-recognized" - si es el caso), que "recognized" solita es (o puede ser) algo débil. Depende del contexto general de tu texto. Y si quieres utilizar "known" mejor poner "well-known"...sólo mi opinión, sin haber leído tu texto completo.

Suerte. 



Jeromed said:


> a famous tango singer
> a renowned tango singer
> a well-established tango singer


Actually, "renowned" sounds pretty good...


----------



## parhuzam

Gracias... Sí, despues de leerlo... le agregé "well" a mi post para decir "well-known"

I prefer when the translation doesn't lose the color and spirit of the original for the sake of expediency.




Saludos.


----------



## Yoa

Ups translation is really much more difficult than I thought, I like *renowned* tango singers, like "renombrados o reconocidos" right?
Thanks again


----------



## Jeromed

Yoa said:


> Ups translation is really much more difficult than I thought, I like *renowned* tango singers, like "renombrados o reconocidos" right?
> Thanks again



Yes!


----------



## parhuzam

Gracias... Sí, despues de leerlo... le agregé "well" a mi post para decir "well-known"

I prefer when the translation doesn't lose the color and spirit of the original for the sake of expediency.

Qué lástima, que se tiene que perder las alabanzas "religiosas" que el publico expresa por sus favoritos....... y del tango... qué emociones transcurren.



Jeromed said:


> Yes!



In English you still have to add...  nationally/internationally/historically/artistically "renowned"


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> In English you still have to add...  nationally/internationally/historically "renowned"



Why?

From dictionary.com
*re·nowne*d  [ri-nound] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–adjective
celebrated; famous.


----------



## parhuzam

To clarify and qualify the extent of their notoriety/ability....whether local, international stars....

 En vez de que solamente los conocen en su barrio. Para mí, consagrado es un nível más alto que nadamás "conocido".


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> To clarify and qualify the extent of their notoriety/ability....whether local, international stars....
> 
> En vez de que solamente los conocen en su barrio.




Entonces, tendríamos que empezar por precisar lo que se quiere decir en castellano, para poder hacer una traducción fiel al inglés.


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> Para mí, consagrado es un nível más alto que nadamás "conocido".



Te has expresado muy. pero muy, bien.  
_Renowned_ is not equivalent to _known_.


----------



## parhuzam

Para mí, consagrado es un nível más alto que nadamás "conocido" o célebre.
Hay muchos famosos, pero pocos llegan a ser "consagrados". O Tenenos que decir que "consagrados" es solamente hipérbole.


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> Para mí, consagrado es un nível más alto que nadamás "conocido" o célebre.
> Hay muchos famosos, pero pocos llegan a ser "consagrados".



Nada más  (two words).

Right you are. 
_Known_ is not the same as _renowned_.


----------



## Joely

How about _revered_?


----------



## Moritzchen

Or "acknowledged"?


----------



## parhuzam

Joely said:


> How about _revered_?



 Me parece queste vocablo contiene el significado del original "consagradas"....


----------



## Moritzchen

I wonder why this didn´t come up earlier in the thread:
DRAE: *Consagrar*
*2. *tr. Conferir a alguien o algo fama o preeminencia en determinado ámbito o actividad. _Aquella novela lo consagró como gran escritor._ U. t. c. prnl. _El ordenador se ha consagrado como instrumento imprescindible._


----------



## Joely

In English _consegrado_ is _consecrated_, but I've never heard a performer described that way. _Revered_ is still the best I can think of. It's like _renowned_ but with more emotional, heartfelt esteem and even a kind of devotion.


----------



## parhuzam

Hola Moritz,

We knew the meaning.... the challenge was to find a translation that would capture the feeling of religiosity in the original.

I thought renown was weak in its intention....

Mi ínteres es en la filología (estudio de la cultura del hablahispano) tal como se manifesta en el lenguaje y lo escrito. Y para meter religion en el uso cotidiano es muy diferente que en el íngles. La traducción, creo que tiene que ser fiel al original.

All of the suggestions work, but it is the original that dictates the slant of the translation.


----------



## Moritzchen

Religion has nothing to do with the sense this word has here Parzu. How about "acclaimed"?


----------



## parhuzam

No es religion a lo que me refiero....pero el uso de dichas palabras se usan para elevar a uno más alto de famoso....


----------



## Moritzchen

OK; so please check #27 and #30 again and let me know what you think.


----------



## parhuzam

Sí, las leí.... se lo que es consagrar....También me vale " acclaimed"

I think for emphasis I would add... "widely acclaimed.." and "often revered"

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> Sí, las leí.... se lo que es consagrar....También me vale " acclaimed"
> 
> I think for emphasis I would add... "widely acclaimed.." and "often revered"
> 
> Saludos.



No es para tanto, mi estimado parhuzam.  _Consagradas_ just means that they are _recognized/renowned professionals_.   No te pases, porfa.  Búscalo en cualquier diccionario.


----------

